# working with pex



## carbon neutral (Feb 3, 2010)

So I have my EKO installed and now need to run the pex.  I am over sizing the tubing, running two 1" pex lines instead of one.  The total run is about 40' from the EKO to the oil boiler.  Yes it is O2 barrier pex. 
The problem I am having is the pex is extremely difficult to straighten out and is breaking the brackets that are supposed to hold it in place.  I imagine if I heat it up it would be easier to run but don't know of an easy way to do this.  Suggestions please!


----------



## stee6043 (Feb 3, 2010)

I wouldn't heat it personally.  I used a 3' section of 2" PVC pipe to straighten my Pex-AL-Pex.  Run the coil of PEX through the 3' section of straight pipe while standing on the straight pipe.  Work it a little at a time and it will help significantly...


----------



## carbon neutral (Feb 3, 2010)

stee6043 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't heat it personally.  I used a 3' section of 2" PVC pipe to straighten my Pex-AL-Pex.  Run the coil of PEX through the 3' section of straight pipe while standing on the straight pipe.  Work it a little at a time and it will help significantly...


How do you mean stand on the straight pipe?  You are standing on the pipe and pulling the pex at a 90 degree angle to the pipe?  I am just amazed at how difficult pex is to work with, at this point I am seriously considering going with copper and throwing the pex out.


----------



## huffdawg (Feb 3, 2010)

Get the pex nice and warm ,put it next to a wood stove the warmer it is the easier it is to work with.
There is also a minimum bend radius im not sure what it is for 1".
If you having problems on corners use sharkbite  90's   will make for a lot neater job and I dont think you lose any inside diameter.

Huff


----------



## huffdawg (Feb 3, 2010)

Its only 40'! put it in a bathub full of hot water.


----------



## huffdawg (Feb 3, 2010)

I think I read somewhere that you should not use pex within 10' of the boiler?

Huff


----------



## stee6043 (Feb 4, 2010)

carbon neutral said:
			
		

> stee6043 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm...kind of hard to explain.  I held the coil of pex between my legs basically.  I started inch by inch forcing the end of the coil through a 3' section of PVC pipe.  As you push more in, stand on the pipe to straighten it out.  Eventually you can basically stand on the pipe and push the coil away from you.  I bet this makes no sense.....if only I had a video camera.  It worked very well with no hot water required...


----------



## in hot water (Feb 4, 2010)

Is it pex or PAP (pex aluminum pex).  The PAP, while still tough to unroll stays put once you get it out.  Regular pex will try to roll back up.  Warm it up is the best way.  one pex manufacturer used to offer a heated un coiler machine for cold weather installations.

try not to get water inside the tube if you use warm water to heat it.  I put the coil in front of one of those LP salamanders, but watch it carefully.  overheating can destroy the o2 barrier and even melt the tube.  

happy cold weather pexing 

 hr


----------



## carbon neutral (Feb 4, 2010)

It is regular pex and that is why I am having difficulty.  I straighten it out and it wil try to pop back to its original curved shape.  Heating it isn't really working because I am installing in the garage, unheated  and uninsulated.  I will try and make brackets out of 2*4's, drill 1 1/4" holes in the 2*4's then cut them down the middle.  Screw one half of the bracket to my insulated track, then using 2 1/2' sections of pvc pipe get the 4 pieces of pex where I want them in the bracket.  Once in place install the other half of the bracket, move down about 3' and repeat.  I think it would have been easier and cheaper just to use copper pipe but at this point the pex and fitting are paid for and the pipe has already been cut = not returnable.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 4, 2010)

We use galvanized pipe clamps to hold the pex in place.  put armorflex insulation on first.
Once you have your system running- with hot water- it will stay in the shape you put it, and then you can clean up your installation however you like.  
I don't like any of the plastic clips for heat pipe as they have a tendency to fail over time.  The mickey mouse ears etc.  
Your description with lumber will be time consuming, but sounds like it will work.


----------



## leaddog (Feb 5, 2010)

Chris S said:
			
		

> We use galvanized pipe clamps to hold the pex in place.  put armorflex insulation on first.
> Once you have your system running- with hot water- it will stay in the shape you put it, and then you can clean up your installation however you like.
> I don't like any of the plastic clips for heat pipe as they have a tendency to fail over time.  The mickey mouse ears etc.
> Your description with lumber will be time consuming, but sounds like it will work.



Don't try and get it two fancy untill you get it hooked up and with hot water it will be easier to work with. Also once you put the hot water in it it will lenghten as it does grow with heat so it's bet to put your hangers up after you see how much it grows.
leaddog


----------

